
The Chemist Who Hasn't Showered in 12 Years Explains Why He Doesn't Stink - molecule
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-chemist-who-hasnt-showered-in-12-years-explain-why-he-doesnt-stink
======
PhantomGremlin
Previous discussion about 3 weeks ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10367852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10367852)

Not showering or bathing might seem gross to most inhabitants of first world
countries, but it's also the default condition for many poor people around the
world. And it has been the default condition for most of humanity throughout
most of history.

Personally, I love taking long hot showers.

